# Window seat is a file cabinet



## hammerhead (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are pictures of a project I completed for my wifes friend Carol. She wanted a window seat for her home office that would double as a two-drawer, hanging-file, filing cabinet. One drawer for standard 8 1/2" x 11" paper and the other for legal size.

The carcass is mostly 3/4" MDF with 3/4" birch ply top and 1/4" birch ply back. The legs are poplar. The finish is oil base paint.

The drawers are 1/2" birch ply with "router and jig" dovetail joinery. The hanging file supports are polished steel and the drawers feature full extension glides. (She was thrilled with the full extension glides)

I remember, as the project neared completion, I became concerned that the seat would tip forward if both drawers were open and full of paper. Fortunately the cabinet had enough mass to counterbalance the extended drawers. Whew...

Here is inside a file drawer







front / side corner view - no drawers







front /side corner view - drawers (tada!)







front







front - painted base coat and happy








She wanted to do the finish herself so I did not have to go much further than what we see here

A few weeks later Carol came back and asked me to build new furniture for her entire office  including a double desk unit with four drawers and a wall full of adjustable book shelves.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

HH,
Nice job. Everything looks very neat. Nice contemporary design. Sounds like she will have a nice office by the time you are done.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hammerhead (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

As a noob I'm relieved that the project will receive a nice (easy) painted finish. Working with real wood and stain would scare me. :laughing:
Someday...


----------

